# Smoked Cojack



## cajunsmoker (Mar 11, 2007)

My last project this weekend on the smoker is to smoke some cheese for my wife for sandwiches next week
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 . It's a little too hot for this today and the smoker is still kind of warm from cooking ribs this morning, but I did it anyway
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





4 pounds of colby jack split in half






Smoked with apple, cherry and pecan.





It was getting a little melty, so I stopped at 30 minutes and stuck it in the fridge to chill back down.  Smells great


----------



## pigcicles (Mar 11, 2007)

cajunsmoker, looks like some tastey stuff. Thanks for sharing the pics.

Keep Smokin


----------



## iceboxbbq (Mar 11, 2007)

I need to try that


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 11, 2007)

Looks good Roger, 

I haven't try colby smoked yet let me know how it is.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 11, 2007)

It is great
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I smoked a pound yesterday and we ate the whole thing a piece at a time on Ritz crackers
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Didn't even have any sausage or nothing.  I really shouldn't have done this one cause the conditions weren't right, but what the heck


----------

